# Lily Pipe Size for Marineland Magniflow Canister 220?



## Tyger (Jan 2, 2011)

QUICK QUESTION -

On Amazon, Manufacturing Representative notes the tubing size "...is 3/4-inch in ID." 

In terms of stainless steel lily-like pipe, what is the measurement in mm I am looking for (e.g., 17mm 16/22mm is listed as 5/8-inch). Does the 16mm represent ID and 22mm OD?

Thank-you, in advance for your assistance,

~Tyger~


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, the numbers are listed by ID/OD. It wouldn't make sense for a lower number as the outer diameter while a higher number as the inner diameter.


----------



## Epitaph (Nov 27, 2007)

If you're wondering if 16/22mm hosing will fit for a 17mm lily pipe, then yes. The ID for the hose should be slightly smaller than the OD of the lily pipe so it will be a tight fit and won't fall off. Submerge the end of the hose in hot water so you can push the lily pipe into the hose easier.


----------

